# Best Friends Agility in McKinney?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I know this is a long shot, just wanted to see if anybody had any experience or knew anything about Best Friends Agility in McKinney TX. Home

The place we've been taking classes doesn't have anything that will work with my school schedule this upcoming Spring semester, and Best Friends does.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't know of them BUT I like that it looks like they train for fun AND competition! 

Places that only teach for 'fun' tend to miss alot of valuable early training skills that help us later on if we do decide to go further and trial! The best trainers teach it to be fun BUT know that it's a progression to train properly and if students do think of going to trials, foundation skills are key!

Love that they have an indoor facility so you can train all year round (as long as it's large enough and it seems like it is).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sounds good. I'm planning to go watch a class this week so we'll see.


----------

